# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Cordless, In-the-ear Headphones?

## dodobird

Does anybody know of headphones, which are both cordless, and are stuck in the ear?
I want to use it for meditation, induction, brainwave etc while sleeping. 
It&#39;s very uncomfortable for me to sleep on the side with normal headphones, because of the chords and because of the bulk of the headphones that hurt your ear when it&#39;s pressed on the pillow.

----------


## bro

> Does anybody know of headphones, which are both cordless, and are stuck in the ear?
> I want to use it for meditation, induction, brainwave etc while sleeping. 
> It&#39;s very uncomfortable for me to sleep on the side with normal headphones, because of the chords and because of the bulk of the headphones that hurt your ear when it&#39;s pressed on the pillow.[/b]



No, but I understand what you mean. I&#39;ve wanted these too. It seems liike the Ipod ones are the closest. Search though, maybe there is something new out, or maybe put a speaker next to your bed, theis is what i do, kuz i know its impossible to sleep with headphones, that&#39;s for sho

----------


## dodobird

Speakers will not do for brainwave stimulation stuff that make use of alernating between the left and right channels.

----------


## Demerzel

Wireless headphones are no good either, since they will have signal noise.

----------


## wasup

Do you mean in-ear-monitors, which are "in the ear", or are you actually saying you want ear BUDS?  I suppose some sort of blue tooth technology would work, but it would be expensive.  It shouldn&#39;t have too much signal noise as long as the receiver is close to the transmitter, and it is good wireless technology.

----------


## MSG

Yeah I was gonna say one of those bluetooth dongle thingys, but those are gay and the quality is nowhere near as good as you would need for any type of brainwave generator thing.

----------


## dodobird

> Yeah I was gonna say one of those bluetooth dongle thingys, but those are gay and the quality is nowhere near as good as you would need for any type of brainwave generator thing.[/b]



well the bluetooth dongle thingys that I am aware of are large, and will not be comfortable to sleep with. 
Do you know of any in-ear small-ones, that won&#39;t hurt you when you sleep on the side?

----------


## dodobird

Well I found this pillow-speakers stuff.
Please tell me what you think about it, and do you think any of those will be good enough for binaural beats brainwave stuff?:
http://www.global-source-mkt.com/bg-soundpillow1.htm
http://www.amazon.com/Pillowsonic-Stereo-P...s/dp/B0007OHMNC
http://www.unwind.com/Merchant2/merchant.m...tegory_Code=PSS
http://www.unwind.com/Merchant2/merchant.m...tegory_Code=PSS

----------


## dodobird

Sorry for the double post, but take a look at this weird and really expensive Echofone thing, it sends the sound through your skin, instead of to your ears:
http://www.toolsforwellness.com/48609.html

----------


## wasup

The pillow won&#39;t work for binural beats...

----------


## Hey.oh?

> Speakers will not do for brainwave stimulation stuff that make use of alernating between the left and right channels.[/b]



Uh, those pillows _are_ speakers. They&#39;re going to be more comfortable, but you already said yourself speakers won&#39;t do.

----------


## dodobird

Yea but if the speakers are located so close to your ears, maybe they will function as headphones, in that the sound will not leak much to the other side. what do you think?

----------


## Hey.oh?

The point of the binural beats is that you have one for each ear; that they go into the ears separately.
One speaker pillow, no matter how close to one ear, won&#39;t cut it.

----------


## Vortex

Dodo, Maybe you could get some of these Sleep Ear Phones
They're pricey but work well for the binaural beats etc.

Vortex.

----------


## dsr

Wireless electronic devices emit radiation, which has the potential to alter chromosomes. Since the neurons in your brain are irreplaceable, it's probably a very bad idea to use cordless earphones.

----------


## wasup

chromosomes schmobosomes

----------


## dodobird

> chromosomes schmobosomes



lol haha ataraxis that made me laugh for at least 30 seconds.





> Dodo, Maybe you could get some of these Sleep Ear Phones
> They're pricey but work well for the binaural beats etc.
> 
> Vortex.



Thanks Vortex, but these have wires, and anyway they will not be comfortable to sleep on the side, I know that because I got a hearing aid which looks just like that, and it's not comfortable lay my head on it.

----------


## Vortex

I've tried the expensive wireless earpieces and they are horrible, they have constant white noise and the sound is crap.

----------


## dodobird

Can you please take a look and tell me what you think of this? ( headphoneless entrainment?? )
http://www.transparentcorp.com/speci...phone-less.php

Also, I found out there are several companies selling bone conduction headphones. This looks very interesting, but all the ones that I found are attached to your head with a plastic band, that will not be comfortable to sleep with ( Apart from the Echofone that I linked before: http://www.toolsforwellness.com/48609.html, but it cost 400$ ). 
What I need is bone conducting headphones that you can somehow stick to your skull...
Please take a look anyway, and tell me what you think:
http://www.dowumi.com/eng_product/ht...?categoryid=17
http://www.engadget.com/tag/bone&#37;20conduction/

----------


## Bearbear

Maybe these? All i can find. http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er88.aspx

----------


## dodobird

> Maybe these? All i can find. http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er88.aspx



Hi Bearbear, 
The link didn't work. Maybe it's just a temporary server problem. I'lltry again later.

----------


## Adam

Why not just move your stereo close to your bed and put your speakers right next to your head?

----------


## Adam

And on a side note I have these, and they are truly amazing!!!

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/3151...phones-in.html

----------


## dodobird

> Why not just move your stereo close to your bed and put your speakers right next to your head?



I think this way the sound will leak from side to side.

----------


## Bearsy

Not trying to be a douche, but why don't you just suck it up and use regular ear buds?

----------


## dodobird

Because I want to fall alseep with the headphones, and I sleep on the side, and it's too uncomfortable to sleep on the side with regular headphones.

----------


## Adam

> Because I want to fall alseep with the headphones, and I sleep on the side, and it's too uncomfortable to sleep on the side with regular headphones.



Why not only rest the top haf of your head on the pillow then, and leave your ear off it? That should be comfortable enough?

----------


## dodobird

> Why not only rest the top haf of your head on the pillow then, and leave your ear off it? That should be comfortable enough?



I don't think I can sleep like that comfortably. I know because I have a hearing aid, and it's not comfortable to sleep with it, and also I toss and turn when I sleep, so I can't keep the ear off the pillow all the time. Thanks for the suggestions in any case.

----------


## Adam

Actually thinking about it, my Shure E4c headphones come with different ear bud bits, and one of them it like the ear plugs builders use! Very comfy, and might be better? Although they are very expensive, you might be able to try a cheaper version?

----------


## dodobird

> Actually thinking about it, my Shure E4c headphones come with different ear bud bits, and one of them it like the ear plugs builders use! Very comfy, and might be better? Although they are very expensive, you might be able to try a cheaper version?



Thanks. I'll look into it.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

dodo if your looking for a cheap alternative then you may want to check out the Sennheisser CX300 headphones, they are only &#163;18 on Amazon, they have noise cancellation and are very high quality, not cordless but still great headphones. I'm using a pair now  ::D:

----------


## dodobird

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Placebo

My experience - the sony earbuds are excellent, but the cables disintegrate after a while (design flaw).
The JVCs aren't bad, but bass isn't as good and sound isolation isn't as good either.

I'd love to find wireless ones that work well, but no luck so far.

----------

